# Getting the nerve....pge1



## FordFan (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm about 15 min away from doing my first injection. Going to try 3mcg of this stuff.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Rory (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn... Your a braver man than I lol. I do some crazy stuff but can't go that far.


----------



## FordFan (Mar 26, 2013)

Well......didn't go well.  I have injected about all parts of my body, so why not my dick. First off, two things, you have to be crazy, or want to go porn star on that ass. I was the second option.

Drew up 4 units, then backloaded in slin pin. I wanted it sharp. First try hit a nerve, holy shit it hurt. Turned around and moved just a lil. Inserted maybe 1/8 and it began hurting, I injected it. 20 minutes later nothing, I done it all again, finally final time I had needle 1/2 in and injected. I can't lie looking at my dick with a needle stuck in it got to me.

Long story short, mother fucker HURT! I could feel the left side of my dick swelling. It feels like "blue balls" x10. Anyhow I got some, but did not get the 1 1/2 hr erection I was wanting. Shot off and done. Dick still hurting. Will I do it again? Not today! The wife did tell me I have to finish what I started this morning so I'm breaking out good ol' pt 141 and Viagra.

Moral of the story, injecting your dick is not fun!


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 26, 2013)

Someone has to be the guineapig


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 26, 2013)

I did it for awhile... Wasn't the penning that hurt... It was the 4-5hr hard ons... Shit was rough


----------



## Rory (Mar 26, 2013)

I guess I should be lucky I don't need penis enlargement


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 26, 2013)

Do I NEED it? No... Do I WANT it?! Fuck yea haha


----------



## Rory (Mar 26, 2013)

Lol just fuckin with y'all


----------



## Keith1569 (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn.. No thanks lol
I'll be following though haha


----------



## FordFan (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't really care about enlargement, but I'll take any gained.

I wanted it for a "hard on". Good ol' Viagra just gives me a cold. But when I pair pt 141 and Viagra I'm good( I just get nausea from pt 141).


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 26, 2013)

How much does it grow? 
And is it just temporary? ^^


----------



## Rory (Mar 26, 2013)

I think the penis enlargement thread is one if the biggest at pro m lol.


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 26, 2013)

It's permanent... The main growth is girth... Which I don't need hahA I'm a damn tuna can as it is


----------



## Rory (Mar 26, 2013)

fubaseball said:


> It's permanent... The main growth is girth... Which I don't need hahA I'm a damn tuna can as it is



Lmao 4 times bigger wide then it's long? Jk


----------



## fubaseball (Mar 26, 2013)

What it seems like haha


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 26, 2013)

Syntherol for your penis


----------

